# *****UNIQUES I.E 2nd ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW******



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Heres a pre flyer to get the word out that we are working on our next show




UNIQUES I.E proudly presents our 2nd annual bike and pedal show bigger and better than last year!


sunday march 24th in moreno valley @ Los Muertos Tattoo Studio 24300 sunnymead blvd ca 92553 contact SHORTY/SHORTDOGG (951) 230 5118 all vendors welcome...$5 refund to who ever takes club participation per entry


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

That's right we in the process to making it better... Lets see who takes club participation this year.. ONTARIO CLASSIC's took it by a mile this year.. Wanna thank the IELA AND ALL OTHER CLUBS That made it a great turn out.. Hope to see u all again any questions just shot me a call text or look me up on FB gabrielshorty abasta


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK
LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK
> LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE


Hell yea can't wait


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

should be a good show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Starts at 4


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WILL B OUT THERE !!!!!CANT WAIT!:h5: (cotton kandy)


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> WILL B OUT THERE !!!!!CANT WAIT!:h5: (cotton kandy)


Thanks everyone


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors???


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Orale


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendors???


Yes we are having venders , at this time we have all we need at the moment


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Yes we are having venders , at this time we have all we need at the moment


Lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Come on out bring the kids and bikes / pedals Moreno Valley march 31st 2013


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RAIN OR SHINE!!! Come join us all.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> RAIN OR SHINE!!! Come join us all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's right I should be their


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SIMON YOU KNOW ITS GONNA BE A BLAST!!!!!!!


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> that's right I should be their


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

to
The
Top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY bc will b there support TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY bc will b there support TTT !!!!


Thanks L.L!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lolophill13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Bump


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

NOKTURNAL B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LATIN LUXURY B.C
VIEJITOS B.C


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

NOKTURNAL B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LATIN LUXURY B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
THEE ARTISTICS B.C
TEMPTATIONS B.C


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

*TTT*

Check out the lay it low Lowrider bikes forum and look at the turn out already ..TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lolophill13 said:


> :wave:


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Thanks sport


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks sport


Tu sabes short


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! 4 THE KIDS


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Tu sabes short


Looking forward to the show..


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~~T~~T


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks for the invite.. Won't be able to make it it's my daughters bday and we will be at Disneyland this weekend but TTT for OLD MEMORIES LACO


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP.TTT


Thanks Lil g


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=a_drpkPOIr8 let me know if it shows..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=a_drpkPOIr8 let me know if it shows..


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=a_drpkPOIr8 let me know if it shows..


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP To The Top *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP To The Top *:thumbsup:


Thanks TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP for UNIQUES I E :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP !!!*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP !!!*


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors??


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP for the UNIQUES IE Homies :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up on easter sun.?:dunno: hummmmmmmmm! bike show:run:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> whats up on easter sun.?:dunno: hummmmmmmmm! bike show:run:


That's Easter Sunday?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's Easter Sunday?


Yea I guess it is on Easter Sunday!!! Guess it will be a Easter show.. Lets see how that works out..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Need all of your opinions... Didn't realize Easter landed on march 31st same day as our show.. Think we should change the date or keep it and make it a Easter show with egg hunt for the kids??? Let us know ur thoughts.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Need all of your opinions... Didn't realize Easter landed on march 31st same day as our show.. Think we should change the date or keep it and make it a Easter show with egg hunt for the kids??? Let us know ur thoughts.


So far it's looking like it will be march 24


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendors??



:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :thumbsup:


Yes we are having venders . At this time we got enough.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Yes we are having venders . At this time we got enough.


 Are you sure??


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Are you sure??


Yes we're sure


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Yes we're sure


I'll play Banda...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 24th sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 24th sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form


March 24th new date


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 24th sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'll play Banda...



:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 24th sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'll play Banda...


:rimshot:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> TO THE TOP


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT
> View attachment 574729


Good looking out Latin luxury


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

does this show land on Easter Sunday?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> does this show land on Easter Sunday?


We change the date for that reason ...Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 24th sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with mire details map and pre reg form


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before'' MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'll play Banda...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT!!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> :thumbsup:to the top :thumbsup:


We got a few ideas hope to make it a Lil better then last year just hope we get the same support again


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP


TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


 *TO THE TOP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP*


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump wadup short dog


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> Bump wadup short dog


Wut up g!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


:thumbsup:*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


BUMP TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


. Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


TTT ..


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> To The Top


"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form
More info text or call 9512305118 shorty


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form
> More info text or call 9512305118 shorty


:thumbsup: *TTT*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form
> More info text or call 9512305118 shorty


Here's the front back with pre reg coming next


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


Ttt q vo shorty short dog


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt q vo shorty short dog


Que pasa sporty!!! It's that time for toy drive


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ROLL CALL
*[/U]UNIQUES BIKE SHOW
LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB
......*ME*
1.WIDOWMAKER
2.GARGOYAL
3.POPS 26INCH
4.PEDAL CAR
5.NEW TOY
6.TRIKE
*CARLOS
*7. ALLIEN TRIKE
8. TOYSTORY
9. PURPLE HAZE
10. HELLO KITTY
11. NEW TOY
12. NEW TOY
*RICHIE
*13. ANGLES 4 LIFE
14. NEW TOY
*DANIEL
*15.TAPOUT
*JOSE RIOS JR
*16.trike
*POMONA ANTHONY
*17.PURPLE DICE ( MAYBE 3 MORE BIKES )
*JOSE AKA EL PROOFE
*18.TRIKE
*DREAMER
*19. AZTEC DREAMS
*TEAM HIGH POWER*
20. MONSTER BIKE
21. BLUE NATION
22. BEACH CRUIZER
*HIGH DESERT
*23. ORANGE BIKE
24. CARE BEAR
25. PURPLE BIKE
26. 20INCH STRETCH
27. STRAWBERRY SHORT CAKE
*NELSON
*28.BLUE DREAM
*FELIX
*29.?
30.?
31.?
N MAYBE A FEW MORE IF ALL WORK OUT AS PLAN[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Here's the front back with pre reg coming next


 TO THE TOP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *[/U]UNIQUES BIKE SHOW
> LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB
> ......*ME*
> ...


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt


March 24th


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> March 24th


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TAKING IT BACK TO THE TOP ,FOR THE HOMIE SHORTDOG:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> TAKING IT BACK TO THE TOP ,FOR THE HOMIE SHORTDOG:thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks homie


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP TO THE TOP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TTT*


Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Room for another vendor yet??


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Room for another vendor yet??



I think there's room for just one more vendor...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP *:thumbsup:


Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*bump bump bump *:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> TTT


Bump!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP*


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Early morning BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mid afternoon bump..


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP*


Don't forget new date is MARCH 24th 2013 ... Spread the word


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THOSE NEW TOYS COME OUT !!!!! 4. 2013


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THOSE NEW TOYS COME OUT !!!!! 4. 2013


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THOSE NEW TOYS COME OUT !!!!! 4. 2013


Me to ...seems like its gonna be alot of nice bikes n pedal cars


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep it on top ..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Me to ...seems like its gonna be alot of nice bikes n pedal cars


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP* :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP* :thumbsup:


X2


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for uniques event


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Room for another vendor yet?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Room for another vendor yet?



:dunno:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP*


Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Saturday bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

sunday morning *BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sunday evening BUMP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

MONDAY *BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> MONDAY *BUMP*


Xmas eve BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Weds bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bumpy bump


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

what time does it start ?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> what time does it start ?


1030 am


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks bro


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> thanks bro


No problem


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok everyone the flyers are printed on hand in box me ur address if you would like a pre reg for the bike n pedal show in march!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone the flyers are printed on hand in box me ur address if you would like a pre reg for the bike n pedal show in march!!!


My baby girl helping with our 2nd annual bike and pedal show sending out the pre regs


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Originally Posted by UniquesshortdogIE:
Ok everyone the flyers are printed on hand in box me ur address if you would like a pre reg for the bike n pedal show in march!!!
My baby girl helping with our 2nd annual bike and pedal show sending out the pre regs

Attached: image.jpg‎ (130.0 KB)


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> My baby girl helping with our 2nd annual bike and pedal show sending out the pre regs


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Originally Posted by UniquesshortdogIE:
> Ok everyone the flyers are printed on hand in box me ur address if you would like a pre reg for the bike n pedal show in march!!!
> My baby girl helping with our 2nd annual bike and pedal show sending out the pre regs
> TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> UniquesshortdogIE said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by UniquesshortdogIE:
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for a good show...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Go to sleep ese...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Go to sleep ese...


Simon. I gotta be at work 330 am buenas noches


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Simon. I gotta be at work 330 am buenas noches


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site. good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site. good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks old memories I will


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site. good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


I tried couldn't figure it out


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Got the regestrations.TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Got the regestrations.TTT


Can't wait to see who takes club participation this year....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Can't wait to see who takes club participation this year....


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> I tried couldn't figure it out


i meant i posted it on our site for you


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Gracias for the bump sporty!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> i meant i posted it on our site for you


I saw that .. Thanks a million feel honored u would do that for us.. Am working on sending out flyers please message me ur address n thanks again


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP TO THE TOP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP TO THE TOP*


Friday morning bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Friday morning bump


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Bump


X2


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> X2


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Bump


Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump Back TO THE TOP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> Bump Back TO THE TOP


Got more pre regs to mail out hmu if u want some


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Gracias for the bump sporty!!


Tu sabes 
Short


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST ROLLIN DEEP. CAN O CLASS TAKE MOST MEMBERS AGAIN?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Tu sabes
> Short


Simon Simon lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST ROLLIN DEEP. CAN O CLASS TAKE MOST MEMBERS AGAIN?


Lets see


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Lets see


Dont think so homies most the kids with bikes dipping in cuttys now like 6 of em in g body's but hey we still got a good chunk of kids eager so um let's cee its getting close ha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST ROLLIN DEEP. CAN O CLASS TAKE MOST MEMBERS AGAIN?


Aver latins finest u just lit a fire foo lol let's cee homie u guys might have it this year either way Oclass will be present ttt uniques 2nd annual ttt to latins finest car n bike club u guys always looking good homies


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Dont think so homies most the kids with bikes dipping in cuttys now like 6 of em in g body's but hey we still got a good chunk of kids eager so um let's cee its getting close ha


That's gangsta ... Love seeing our gente grow from bikes to low lows .. It's the lifestyle we love ..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Aver latins finest u just lit a fire foo lol let's cee homie u guys might have it this year either way Oclass will be present ttt uniques 2nd annual ttt to latins finest car n bike club u guys always looking good homies


You both always show love n come strong...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's gangsta ... Love seeing our gente grow from bikes to low lows .. It's the lifestyle we love ..


Fuck yea foo thats the best feeling knowing u helped prevent someone from throwing their life away to gangs n drug to wanting to work n build thier low lows boosting up the lowriding community at the same time !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:TTT !!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> :nicoderm:TTT !!


Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Any vendor spaces open up yet??? :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DETONATER said:


> TTT!


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sending out anther 40 pre regs this morning.. If you still needs some hit me up!!! Thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Sending out anther 40 pre regs this morning.. If you still needs some hit me up!!! Thanks


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Sending out anther 40 pre regs this morning.. If you still needs some hit me up!!! Thanks


TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

what time is the roll in ?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> what time is the roll in ?


Last year people showed up at 530 til 10am


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Last year people showed up at 530 til 10am


TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> thanks TTT


No problem


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

To da top!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> No problem


Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> T~T~T


Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> TTT


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

hump day *BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> hump day *BUMP *:thumbsup:


Bump again


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone need pre regs it me up with a pm


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Anyone need pre regs it me up with a pm


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Anyone need pre regs it me up with a pm


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Saturday morning bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP back To The Top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP back To The Top


To the top^^^^^


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sunday bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> To The Top


Bump bump bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


 kool can't wait


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the bump sporty


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks g for the bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks g for the bump


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


X2


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks for the bump sporty


Any time shorty short


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Any time shorty short


Hahaha who u been talkin too


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Thanks homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Re-bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

To the top ..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Hahaha who u been talkin too


Hahahsa stupid why u say that shorty short shorts hahahaha


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahahsa stupid why u say that shorty short shorts hahahaha


Lol u know y !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

We getting closer ....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We getting closer ....


And closer.....


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


 TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Lol u know y !!!


Hahaha


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

How big Is the studio can you guys post pics ?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> How big Is the studio can you guys post pics ?


For tats or show?


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> Show


All I can say is we gonna have room lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

. This is the location were the show will be held this year


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U got the wholw parkin lot ,


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U got the wholw parkin lot ,


The whole outside the L. Shape maybe inside if I need it . Wut u think bigger then last year


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 596431
> . This is the location were the show will be held this year


:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TTT*


Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> TO THE TOP!!!


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP *:thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

LATE NIGHT BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> LATE NIGHT BUMP TO THE TOP


Early morning bump ..


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP BUMP WILL B THERE WITH ALL THE TOYS!~COTTON KANDY~:yes:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> BUMP BUMP WILL B THERE WITH ALL THE TOYS!~COTTON KANDY~:yes:


Can't wait


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> BUMP BUMP WILL B THERE WITH ALL THE TOYS!~COTTON KANDY~:yes:


TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


To the top again


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Back to the top! ?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Some Friday afternoon love... TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Some Friday afternoon love... TTT


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

STTMFT!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> STTMFT!


That's right thanks g!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:BUMP!!!


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Lambersons passing out flyers for this event foo good thinking homie


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Lambersons passing out flyers for this event foo good thinking homie


Yea he will be there again


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Yea he will be there again


Tight foo that's a heavy hitter he's good people too he s chops it up firme qente


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Tight foo that's a heavy hitter he's good people too he s chops it up firme qente


Yea he is real good people.. We're glad he's coming again n helping Spreed the word


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Tight foo that's a heavy hitter he's good people too he s chops it up firme qente


Bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Lambersons passing out flyers for this event foo good thinking homie


Yup I was there sunday and he is all over it...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

EL Presumido said:


> Yup I was there sunday and he is all over it...


That's very kind of mike ...to help us out .. His appearance alone makes the show that much better


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

EL Presumido said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Show is just around the corner


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Post the flyer short dogggggg.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bumpitttie bump!!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Post the flyer short dogggggg.


Coming soon...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Coming soon...


Coming soon...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> Yup I was there sunday and he is all over it...


Yea he is he


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Yea he is he


Man I can't wait ... Sounds like its gonna be poping


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Got u player!!!! RACEWAY NISSAN!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks g


ElProfeJose said:


> Got u player!!!! RACEWAY NISSAN!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks g


Any time player


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Man I can't wait ... Sounds like its gonna be poping


Last year was popping foo this year should be better


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Last year was popping foo this year should be better


That would be tight


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Got u player!!!! RACEWAY NISSAN!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


ElProfeJose said:


> Got u player!!!! RACEWAY NISSAN!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


To da top!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> To da top!


Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Yup yup


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

O class had our hunta Friday night we passed out flyers for ur second annual event we won't be as deep as last year half our bike members moved on to g body's but we will be there ttt homie if u dare wear short shorts please don't wear shorts shorts


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> O class had our hunta Friday night we passed out flyers for ur second annual event we won't be as deep as last year half our bike members moved on to g body's but we will be there ttt homie if u dare wear short shorts please don't wear shorts shorts


Thanks O'CLASS we appreciate the support n sport u a foo lmmfao


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> TO THE TOP


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Super bump


ElProfeJose said:


> Got u player!!!! RACEWAY NISSAN!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks O'CLASS we appreciate the support n sport u a foo lmmfao


Hahahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks O'CLASS we appreciate the support n sport u a foo lmmfao


Hahahaha......


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahahaha......


Be safe out there


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


Thanks rusty


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep to the TOP!!


ElProfeJose said:


> Got u player!!!! RACEWAY NISSAN!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Keep to the TOP!!


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ttmft


ElProfeJose said:


> Got u player!!!! RACEWAY NISSAN!!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT


Thanks homie.. It's getting closer


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Got u player!!!! RACEWAY NISSAN!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:TTT!!!


Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW TTT !!!!!ALL DAY FOR THE KIDS :h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 604881
> ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW TTT !!!!!ALL DAY FOR THE KIDS :h5:


 x2 specially with the face painting that's gonna be going on


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok everyone!!! So far it looks like we gonna have the following classes . 
12, 16, 20, 24/26, trike, special intrest, pedal car,
Best of's trophies , best bike, best trike, best pedal and club participation all 5 ft trophys.
Best of awards plaques, best murals, best display, best engraving and LOS MUERTOS choice award.. 100+ in trophies .. And remember please no BBQ'S we will have plenty of food venders , n other venders . FREE JUMPERS N FACE PAINTING for the kids.. Not to forget the 50/50 raffle n the LOS MUERTOS raffle for InK work.. Any question feel free to hit me up SHORTY 9512305118 pre regs make check or money orders to Gabriel ABASTA


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone!!! So far it looks like we gonna have the following classes .
> 12, 16, 20, 24/26, trike, special intrest, pedal car,
> Best of's trophies , best bike, best trike, best pedal and club participation all 5 ft trophys.
> Best of awards plaques, best murals, best display, best engraving and LOS MUERTOS choice award.. 100+ in trophies .. And remember please no BBQ'S we will have plenty of food venders , n other venders . FREE JUMPERS N FACE PAINTING for the kids.. Not to forget the 50/50 raffle n the LOS MUERTOS raffle for InK work.. Any question feel free to hit me up SHORTY 9512305118 pre regs make check or money orders to Gabriel ABASTA


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


Wut u bringing rusty? Just courious


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Wut u bringing rusty? Just courious


THE KIDS GOT A 20" TRIKE AND 20" STREET BIKE.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> THE KIDS GOT A 20" TRIKE AND 20" STREET BIKE.


That's firme thanks for the support


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone!!! So far it looks like we gonna have the following classes .
> 12, 16, 20, 24/26, trike, special intrest, pedal car,
> Best of's trophies , best bike, best trike, best pedal and club participation all 5 ft trophys.
> Best of awards plaques, best murals, best display, best engraving and LOS MUERTOS choice award.. 100+ in trophies .. And remember please no BBQ'S we will have plenty of food venders , n other venders . FREE JUMPERS N FACE PAINTING for the kids.. Not to forget the 50/50 raffle n the LOS MUERTOS raffle for InK work.. Any question feel free to hit me up SHORTY 9512305118 pre regs make check or money orders to Gabriel ABASTA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone!!! So far it looks like we gonna have the following classes .
> 12, 16, 20, 24/26, trike, special intrest, pedal car,
> Best of's trophies , best bike, best trike, best pedal and club participation all 5 ft trophys.
> Best of awards plaques, best murals, best display, best engraving and LOS MUERTOS choice award.. 100+ in trophies .. And remember please no BBQ'S we will have plenty of food venders , n other venders . FREE JUMPERS N FACE PAINTING for the kids.. Not to forget the 50/50 raffle n the LOS MUERTOS raffle for InK work.. Any question feel free to hit me up SHORTY 9512305118 pre regs make check or money orders to Gabriel ABASTA


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ttt


UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ok everyone!!! So far it looks like we gonna have the following classes .
> 12, 16, 20, 24/26, trike, special intrest, pedal car,
> Best of's trophies , best bike, best trike, best pedal and club participation all 5 ft trophys.
> Best of awards plaques, best murals, best display, best engraving and LOS MUERTOS choice award.. 100+ in trophies .. And remember please no BBQ'S we will have plenty of food venders , n other venders . FREE JUMPERS N FACE PAINTING for the kids.. Not to forget the 50/50 raffle n the LOS MUERTOS raffle for InK work.. Any question feel free to hit me up SHORTY 9512305118 pre regs make check or money orders to Gabriel ABASTA


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> To The Top


That's rite!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 604881
> ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW TTT !!!!!ALL DAY FOR THE KIDS :h5:


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


TTMFT!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:BUMP


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump, bump, n bump some more..


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


socalconcepts said:


>


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


socalconcepts said:


>


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Gracias for the EARLY MORNING bump big sporty


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTT


Uniques had a great time @ the united dreams car show in Yuma AZ.. We're next ... Sante Fe New Mexico


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Uniques had a great time @ the united dreams car show in Yuma AZ.. We're next ... Sante Fe New Mexico


ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Gracias for the EARLY MORNING bump big sporty


Tu sabes


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Tu sabes


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


Promoted the show in Yuma AZ .. Tripped out cuz alot of people already knew bout it .. Crazy


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


socalconcepts said:


>


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:


 bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


socalconcepts said:


>


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt


Ttt homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt homie


Thanks g


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks g


De Nada short


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> De Nada short


Keep to the top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Keep to the top


Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT OF THE MORNING BUMP !!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT OF THE MORNING BUMP !!!


Thanks Latin luxury .. Much love homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :biggrin:TTT


Thanks g!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks g!!


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT for the bike show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT ..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT ..


TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Uniques to the Top!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

G2G_Al said:


> Uniques to the Top!


Thanks big Al!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

G2G_Al said:


> Uniques to the Top!


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 611431


Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP


TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


we will also be raffeling some Sanctiond kits from mister cartoon at the bike and pedal show.....thanks to our sponcer mister cartoon sanctiond


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

KEEP THIS ON TOP !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> KEEP THIS ON TOP !!!!


Thanks Latin luxury


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks Latin luxury


 TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Back to the top


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:TTT


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


X2


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump^^^^


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


 TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 611431


TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???


Goodtimes 
Viejitos 
Latin luxury 
Latins finest 
Nokturnal
Socios 
Ontario classics
Family affair 
909 Kreations 
Thee Artistics
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???


Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???
Goodtimes 
Viejitos 
Latin luxury 
Latins finest 
Nokturnal
Socios 
Ontario classics
Family affair 
909 Kreations 
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???
> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> ...


Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???
Goodtimes 
Viejitos 
Latin luxury 
Latins finest 
Nokturnal
Socios 
Ontario classics
Family affair 
909 Kreations 
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro 
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Shows getting closer...wat clubs are ready for the big show???
Goodtimes 
Viejitos 
Latin luxury 
Latins finest 
Nokturnal
Socios 
Ontario classics
Family affair 
909 Kreations 
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro 
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE[/QUOTE]

Goodtimes 
Viejitos 
Latin luxury 
Latins finest 
Nokturnal
Socios 
Ontario classics
Family affair 
909 Kreations 
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style 
Empires finest 
Riversides finest 
Lowrider style 
Latin Life
Top dogs
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Goodtimes 
Viejitos 
Latin luxury 
Latins finest 
Nokturnal
Socios 
Ontario classics
Family affair 
909 Kreations 
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style 
Empires finest 
Riversides finest 
Lowrider style 
Latin Life
Top dogs
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE[/QUOTE]
Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace 
Hood Life

.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> Latins finest
> ...


Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace 
Hood Life
FIRME CLASSICS

.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

Mendoza Sno Cones Will Be there :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

tropicalpunch said:


> Mendoza Sno Cones Will Be there :thumbsup:


That's right Mendoza sno comes for the lil ones


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ will b there~cotton kandy~:yes:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T~ will b there~cotton kandy~:yes:


Don't have a vender yet for that


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T~ will b there~cotton kandy~:yes:


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt


Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show. 
Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace
Hood Life
+ all solo riders

.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show.
> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> ...


Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show. 
Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace
Hood Life
Native pride
Old style classics
Delegation 
+ all solo riders
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Solo rider in the house!! My familia and I will b there.
TTT FOR UNIQUES IE!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Buzzkill65 said:


> Solo rider in the house!! My familia and I will b there.
> TTT FOR UNIQUES IE!


Good looking out buzzkill65 n family


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Buzzkill65 said:


> Solo rider in the house!! My familia and I will b there.
> TTT FOR UNIQUES IE!


ttt


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show.
Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace
Hood Life
Native pride
Old style classics
Delegation
+ all solo riders
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show.
> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> ...


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show.
Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace
Hood Life
Native pride
Old style classics
Delegation
+ all solo riders
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Big short


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Big short


What up big sport!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> What up big sport!!


Ttt homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt homie


Hell yea TTT homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show.
> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> ...


TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> ttt


bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show.
Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace
Hood Life
Native pride
Old style classics
Delegation
+ all solo riders
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show.
Goodtimes
Viejitos
Latin luxury
Latins finest
Nokturnal
Socios
Ontario classics
Family affair
909 Kreations
Thee Artistics
Sick Side High Desert
Lo Nuestro
Cali style
Empires finest
Riversides finest
Lowrider style
Latin Life
Top dogs
Gangs 2 Grace
Hood Life
Native pride
Old style classics
Delegation
+ all solo riders
.... I know am missing alot of clubs if I forgot ur club please post it thanks SHORTY UNIQUES IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call for UNIQUES IE 2nd annual bike n pedal car show.
> Goodtimes
> Viejitos
> Latin luxury
> ...


TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


x2


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave:TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> TTT


N back to the top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> N back to the top


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> WILL B OUT THERE !!!!!CANT WAIT!:h5: (cotton kandy)


 TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :biggrin:


TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Bump


ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :thumbsup:


Gonna be alot of competition ..


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> Bump


X2


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT IELA support


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! NICE BIKE'S COMING OUT THAT DAY !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!! NICE BIKE'S COMING OUT THAT DAY !!!


 sure will be


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


TTT


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

49 BOMB said:


> :nicoderm:


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost here. TTT.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Almost here. TTT.


Just two weeks away


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:


Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo short dogg


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo short dogg


Yo


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Almost here. TTT.


2 more weeks ..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> 2 more weeks ..


Count down begins


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

X3


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

G2G_Al said:


> X3


thanks big al x4


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Is it show time yet??


Less then Two weeks away


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Less then Two weeks away


morninf bump


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

The show is almost here are all the bike clubs ready for some competition


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you guys soon


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

SEE YOU THERE SHORT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socalconcepts said:


> SEE YOU THERE SHORT


Fo sho


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

almost time, come out and support:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you soon


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

714uniques said:


> View attachment 618951
> almost time, come out and support:wave:


Hell yea!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> see you soon


fo sho ill bring it up at our meeting


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

714uniques said:


> View attachment 618951
> almost time, come out and support:wave:


dash plaques for the first 150 entry's


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> dash plaques for the first 150 entry's


TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> dash plaques for the first 150 entry's


Can someone repost this pic were everyone can see it..,? Thanks shorty uniques ie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump


*bump...*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


tt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT


bump


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump


What's up bro you gonna take gt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> What's up bro you gonna take gt


TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

10 days left


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP


Rebump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

bluedream323 said:


> What's up bro you gonna take gt


Yup hopefully I'm just waiting for parts to come in the mail to get plated and I'm waiting on my other custom parts to come in the mail that got plated. Hopefully everything done on time


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yup hopefully I'm just waiting for parts to come in the mail to get plated and I'm waiting on my other custom parts to come in the mail that got plated. Hopefully everything done on time


Hopefully ill like to see that done


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Hopefully ill like to see that done


Me to brother I haven't seen it myself


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

49 BOMB said:


> BUMP :thumbsup:


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Me to brother I haven't seen it myself


Post pic when u get them back


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Post pic when u get them back


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

Get your bikes and peddle cars shined up and ready it's almost show time !!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

714uniques said:


> Get your bikes and peddle cars shined up and ready it's almost show time !!


It's going down...... MARCH 24th


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! IT'S ALMOST HERE


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yup hopefully I'm just waiting for parts to come in the mail to get plated and I'm waiting on my other custom parts to come in the mail that got plated. Hopefully everything done on time


Same here bro


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

ITS DA 24 OR DA 31?????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

El Aztec Pride said:


> ITS DA 24 OR DA 31?????


It's march 24


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!! IT'S ALMOST HERE


A week from today it's going to be on n crackin


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

El Aztec Pride said:


> ITS DA 24 OR DA 31?????


It's the 24th we changed it a few months ago do to Easter was on the 31st


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> It's the 24th we changed it a few months ago do to Easter was on the 31st


TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

SUNDAY MARCH 24TH


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

is there food venders or can we take our grill


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> is there food venders or can we take our grill


There will be a taco guy erly in the mornig selling breakfast Burritos and there will be couple food vendors there also


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> is there food venders or can we take our grill


No BBQs please


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> No BBQs please


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


6 days to go


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


>


Count down begins


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT


Count down begins


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Is there a best of show pedal car ?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> Is there a best of show pedal car ?


Yes there is n bike n trike


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Yes there is n bike n trike


Cash reward or no lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> Cash reward or no lol


Not this year g . Maybe next year?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bluedream323 said:


> Cash reward or no lol


 lots of bad ass pedal car coming


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> lots of bad ass pedal car coming


ttt gonna be a good show


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Wut up big g... How u been?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Wut up big g... How u been?


I've been firme short gracias for asking homie just working in San Diego gone all week takes up a lot of time bin enjoying family when I come home tu sabes but ah bin upgrading 67 taking advantage that's the good part


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> I've been firme short gracias for asking homie just working in San Diego gone all week takes up a lot of time bin enjoying family when I come home tu sabes but ah bin upgrading 67 taking advantage that's the good part


That's right g nothing wrong with family time n working on the low low when u work that much u deserve to enjoy it.. Hoping mines out by summer.. UNIQUES would like to take a moment to recognize last years club participation winners with 31 entry's ... ONTARIO CLASSICS!!! We know O'CLASS won't be a deep this year but u all set the bar for the rest thanks again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CUSTOM PAINT FRAME RAFFLE 5DLS PER TICKET OR 3 FOR 10

PAYPAL [email protected]


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/361511-16-frame-raffle.html


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt gonna be a good show


Yeah I know I'm just gonna bring my pedal car for this one


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> Yeah I know I'm just gonna bring my pedal car for this one


Post a pic g


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> CUSTOM PAINT FRAME RAFFLE 5DLS PER TICKET OR 3 FOR 10
> 
> PAYPAL [email protected]
> 
> ...


Good luck on the raffle g..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Good luck on the raffle g..


THANX BRO!



_CUSTOM PAINT FRAME RAFFLE 5DLS PER TICKET OR 3 FOR 10_

_PAYPAL _[email protected]


16 FRAME RAFFLE!!!


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Latins Finest bike club TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> Latins Finest bike club TTT


 nice that's the one from Saturdays show


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

This show seems to be a good turn out


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> CUSTOM PAINT FRAME RAFFLE 5DLS PER TICKET OR 3 FOR 10
> 
> PAYPAL [email protected]
> 
> ...


Are you gonna be selling tickets at UNIQUES Show?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> There will be a taco guy erly in the mornig selling breakfast Burritos and there will be couple food vendors there also


:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> This show seems to be a good turn out


yea it does hopefully its good as people are making it to be


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Are you gonna be selling tickets at UNIQUES Show?


Yes he is


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> This show seems to be a good turn out


Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP


Almost here


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Almost here


TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

What time does this show end at?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

melinayazmin said:


> What time does this show end at?


330


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

THANX BRO!



_CUSTOM PAINT FRAME RAFFLE 5DLS PER TICKET OR 3 FOR 10_

_PAYPAL _[email protected]


16 FRAME RAFFLE!!! I WILL BE SELLING TICKETS AT THE SHOW


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

What's roll in time


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> THANX BRO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> Latins Finest bike club TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> Latins Finest bike club TTT


 early morning bump ,4 days left


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> early morning bump ,4 days left


 just realized the flyer doesn't say move in time or show time hours... Oops lol show is from 10:30-3:30 move in starts as early as 5:30 am


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> TTT.


Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

a few more days!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's right g nothing wrong with family time n working on the low low when u work that much u deserve to enjoy it.. Hoping mines out by summer.. UNIQUES would like to take a moment to recognize last years club participation winners with 31 entry's ... ONTARIO CLASSICS!!! We know O'CLASS won't be a deep this year but u all set the bar for the rest thanks again


gracais ati big short ttt homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

*relocation !!!! importan*

[h=5]Attention EVERYONE!!! UNIQUES BIKE AND PEDAL show has been RELOCATED to a bigger venue ... Sorry for the inconvenience .. It will be at UNIVERSAL STRIKE bowling on Alessandro ..here a link that I hope shows up.. Can everyone do us a Hugh favor and share this on ur page or tell ur friends/club members any question please call shorty 9512305118.. Please tag as many people as you can .we have 3 days to spread the word we appreciate all ur help. https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#mldd=0
[/h]*universal strike moreno valley - Google Search*
[url]www.google.comhttps://www.google.com/search?q=universal+strike+moreno+valley&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#mldd=0

[/URL]



​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*Attention EVERYONE!!! UNIQUES BIKE AND PEDAL show has been RELOCATED to a bigger venue ... Sorry for the inconvenience .. It will be at UNIVERSAL STRIKE bowling on Alessandro ..here a link that I hope shows up.. Can everyone do us a Hugh favor and share this on ur page or tell ur friends/club members any question please call shorty 9512305118.. Please tag as many people as you can .we have 3 days to spread the word we appreciate all ur help. **https://www.google.com/search?q=univ...=safari#mldd=0*


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

*show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA*


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

*new location same city heres the new adress for the show

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *Attention EVERYONE!!! UNIQUES BIKE AND PEDAL show has been RELOCATED to a bigger venue ... Sorry for the inconvenience .. It will be at UNIVERSAL STRIKE bowling on Alessandro ..here a link that I hope shows up.. Can everyone do us a Hugh favor and share this on ur page or tell ur friends/club members any question please call shorty 9512305118.. Please tag as many people as you can .we have 3 days to spread the word we appreciate all ur help. **https://www.google.com/search?q=univ...=safari#mldd=0*


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> *show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks
> 
> Universal Strike
> 23750 Alessandro Blvd
> Moreno Valley CA*


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> *show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks
> 
> Universal Strike
> 23750 Alessandro Blvd
> Moreno Valley CA*


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> *show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks
> 
> Universal Strike
> 23750 Alessandro Blvd
> Moreno Valley CA*


Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

tdaddysd said:


> *ttt...*


show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5:TTT


show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks
> 
> Universal Strike
> 23750 Alessandro Blvd
> Moreno Valley CA


show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

5DLS RAFFLE! AT THE SHOW


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't wait. It's been so long since we took out the bike and pedal. See u soon!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

melinayazmin said:


> Can't wait. It's been so long since we took out the bike and pedal. See u soon!


Just a two days and please everyone understand were not a big cooperate show we do our best at judging so don't linch us if you don't win or if we make a mistake .lol..thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:TTT


show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks
> 
> Universal Strike
> 23750 Alessandro Blvd
> Moreno Valley CA


show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> Bump


show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Who's ready for tomorrow??
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA[/QUOTE]


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Who's ready for tomorrow??
> 23750 Alessandro Blvd
> Moreno Valley CA


[/QUOTE]
show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Rumors are you changed the location. Any truth to that?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

G2G_Al said:


> Rumors are you changed the location. Any truth to that?


show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks

Universal Strike
23750 Alessandro Blvd
Moreno Valley CA


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> show has been relocated to a bigger vennue..UNIVERSAL STRIKES BOWLING...The show just got moved down the street a lil...we will have someone at the tattoo shop posted up with a UNIQUES banner and Printed direction from the Tattoo shop to the Bowling alley.....please share with anyone you who is attending thanks
> 
> Universal Strike
> 23750 Alessandro Blvd
> Moreno Valley CA


:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey everyone we had to have a last min relocation of the show at a bigger venue .. Universal strike bowling The show is still going on just moved down the da street a lil.. I will have someone at the tatto shop posted up with a canopy uniques banner and printed direction from tat shop to bowling alley .. Please sure with anyone you know who is attending any questions please contact shorty 9512305118 thanks https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#mldd=0


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Hey everyone we had to have a last min relocation of the show at a bigger venue .. Universal strike bowling The show is still going on just moved down the da street a lil.. I will have someone at the tatto shop posted up with a canopy uniques banner and printed direction from tat shop to bowling alley .. Please sure with anyone you know who is attending any questions please contact shorty 9512305118 thanks https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#mldd=0


 lets get it cracking


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

im on my way to move in....is it to early??..lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> im on my way to move in....is it to early??..lol


Nope ur late already lol


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Lo Nuestro will b there soon.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

melinayazmin said:


> Lo Nuestro will b there soon.


It's packed


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Good job homies!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Good job homies!


Thanks homies sorry took longer to end


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

LATIN LUXURY HAD A GREAT TIME .GOOD TURN OUT .TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> LATIN LUXURY HAD A GREAT TIME .GOOD TURN OUT .TTT


NO THANK YOU LATIN LUXURY u were a big part of today's show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Man!!!!!I can't even describe how good the turn out was.... Thank you all for coming . Without ur support it wouldn't of been a success, we apologize for any errors n taking longer.. We will get better n faster.. Maybe all indoor next year?? Special thanks to Latin luxury for taking care of the face painting for the kids awesome job, Jojo devotions for keeping show poping on the mic, sick society music for coming out n performing giving the crowd something live to listen to, Raza style CC for taking pics of the event for the trophies, JD the trophy guy for everything you've done. N TOP DOGGS for making the drive .


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latins Finest B.C. had a great ass time thanks Uniques for putting on a great show TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest B.C. had a great ass time thanks Uniques for putting on a great show TTT :thumbsup:


We trying our best


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

SHOWTIME SO.SIDE had a blast! Thanks UNIQUES for a great show.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

luv_my58 said:


> SHOWTIME SO.SIDE had a blast! Thanks UNIQUES for a great show.


Your welcome


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GREAT DAY TTT LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> GREAT DAY TTT LATINS FINEST BC


A very special thanks to the Lil homie Zelda for helping promote n spread the word


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

Thankyou from the Mendoza Sno Cones,had a great time,outstanding show.:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

tropicalpunch said:


> Thankyou from the Mendoza Sno Cones,had a great time,outstanding show.:thumbsup:


Your welcome thanks for the support


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Just curious How did everyone like the trophies, besides the fact we ran behind n some trophies didn't get made all the way??


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Just curious How did everyone like the trophies, besides the fact we ran behind n some trophies didn't get made all the way??


trophies r badd ass bro i like them something different, once again great show :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Just wanna thank Shorty and The Uniques for Hosting a great show . GOOD TIMES had great time ,looking forward to the 3rd annual .


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> trophies r badd ass bro i like them something different, once again great show :thumbsup:


Thanks g just wanna get some feed back on the trophies


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> Just wanna thank Shorty and The Uniques for Hosting a great show . GOOD TIMES had great time ,looking forward to the 3rd annual .


 thank u guys n third annual will be in the works next month


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

Some pics


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Some pics


Some clean bikes


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:WE HAD A GOOD TIME. 







:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:WE HAD A GOOD TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are glad everyone enjoyed it


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks g just wanna get some feed back on the trophies


 i like them we enjoyed the trophies the pictures look good on them cant wait tell next year. buy the way who won the tattoo shop choice ?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

DUKES IE said:


> i like them we enjoyed the trophies the pictures look good on them cant wait tell next year. buy the way who won the tattoo shop choice ?


It was Danny Neri from Viejitos Oxnard does any one have his number so I can ship it.. N if am missing anyone that I need to ship a trophy to please call me 9512305118 thanks again show was amazing


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> It was Danny Neri from Viejitos Oxnard does any one have his number so I can ship it.. N if am missing anyone that I need to ship a trophy to please call me 9512305118 thanks again show was amazing


Got a hold of him already thanks gente!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

socalconcepts said:


> *Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
> Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
> Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
> 1187 Telephone Ave
> Chino, CA 91710 *




The Cholo Dj in the house for the Cuise For Christ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

If your waiting for a trophy we owe u from the show please in box me .


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

where the pics at anybody??


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

charlieshowtime said:


> where the pics at anybody??


On Fb or the other trend bikes


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> If your waiting for a trophy we owe u from the show please in box me .


Need some help people .. Am looking for a pic of this bike from the day of my show.. If anyone has one please in box me n looking for Paul jr from good times number


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)




----------

